
Don’t Trust in Antitrust Law to Protect Net Neutrality - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/06/dont-trust-antitrust-law-protect-net-neutrality
======
zzo38computer
Net neutrality should need nondiscriminated all available, all protocol
(including new ones that nobody knows about yet) all port number all servers
(regardless of location or whatever), both incoming and outgoing connection.

